# Allergies and Vizsla's



## Jo&Luna (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi all,

My lovely adorable Luna - adopted a few months back - has settled with me well. I am so overwhelming happy to see how happy and 'calm' - you know, in a Vizsla way - she has now become. We have all the fun...

But she has a few issues, which I think are allergy based, and wondered if i could get any advice which doesn't automatically lead to her being on steroids for a long time/life.

So, she's had a few eye infections since I got her. These were treated by the vet as "probably" allergy based. They came back quickly. But these do seem to be subsiding with me washing her eyes each morning with eye drops, and sometimes more often (i.e. flushing her eyes out with basic dog drops). I _think_ we've solved that one but I am hesitant to say that...

She also has itchy ears, which again, the vet treated with ear drops (otis externa as condition and i can see from her medical records before she same to me this has always been an issue for her). That went away/came back/ went away etc with ears drops from vets. Has now stayed away for a bit but seems to be coming back. It is actually her flaps that get itchy, it doesn't seem to be internal in her ear canal. Again, the vet is hypothesizing it's allergies.

The other thing which she gets regularly is really itchy /red/flaky armpits. She also had a period where she had bumps on her chest, which have now subsided. Again seems allergy based. I struggle to keep the armpit issues at bay - but coconut oils helps.

It has all improved also since I started her on a raw meat diet and I give her salmon oil supplements (which has made her coat a thing of beautiful rusty hues to behold!).

But in spite of this, I see some signs of the underarm issue returning and her ears seem itchy today, and it all seems to me to point to allergy issues. On her last vet visit they said they may need to put her on steroids if she continues to have issues -- my reading was for life and I'd rather avoid it if I can, not least as I seem to be working out how to teat without. I do wonder how much may also have been the stress of moving to a new home via a few months being in a dog rescue kennel, as things are getting better....(maybe that is anthropomorphising the subject too much...)

Anyway, as I try to figure out my own way around things...I wondered if anyone has any advice on top of what I am trying? (i also have changed washing powder so it is not too fragrant)

Thanks for any help, love Luna and Jo x


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When we can't find the underlying cause, most vets just treat the symptoms.
You might consider taking her to a dermatologist, and see if they will do allergy tests. 
One of mine has seasonal allergies, that affect her ears. I can't change the pollen in the air, so she take Zyrtec 4 months out of the year. If she needs something stronger, we book a appointment with her dermatologist.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

agree with your fear of steroids just as with TR`s comment about vets often don`t treat the cause. I am the type who would turn all stones to find out the reason of the allergy before providing chemicals. You have couple of other options:
1. analyze what is in your raw feeding program, by any chance any of the ingredients? are you alternating proteins? chicken tends to cause flaky skin if you feed only / mostly that. Rabbit on the other hand is usually a very safe protein, so is ostrich, just to name a few. 
2. Age: if i remember correctly, your Luna is not even 2 years old. In my experience they do not reach their full immune strength till about 2.5-3 years old. Are you providing any immune strengthening supplements (remember, allergy is the immune system`s response to something they cannot deal with)
3. Any patterns when she gets those symptoms? Any other chemicals she may be exposed to? (i have recently discovered afoxolaner intolerance with my boys, especially the younger one, switched to natural oil based tick and flea preventives, everyone is fine again.)
4. any chance you can visit a holistic vet instead of your regular one? (i know they are not everywhere available, especially nowadays with the pandemic). 

Hopefully this helps, let me know if any further questions or inputs needed, i am raw feeding myself and see a huge bust on my boys` strength.


----------



## Jo&Luna (Jan 9, 2021)

Gabica said:


> agree with your fear of steroids just as with TR`s comment about vets often don`t treat the cause. I am the type who would turn all stones to find out the reason of the allergy before providing chemicals. You have couple of other options:
> 1. analyze what is in your raw feeding program, by any chance any of the ingredients? are you alternating proteins? chicken tends to cause flaky skin if you feed only / mostly that. Rabbit on the other hand is usually a very safe protein, so is ostrich, just to name a few.
> 2. Age: if i remember correctly, your Luna is not even 2 years old. In my experience they do not reach their full immune strength till about 2.5-3 years old. Are you providing any immune strengthening supplements (remember, allergy is the immune system`s response to something they cannot deal with)
> 3. Any patterns when she gets those symptoms? Any other chemicals she may be exposed to? (i have recently discovered afoxolaner intolerance with my boys, especially the younger one, switched to natural oil based tick and flea preventives, everyone is fine again.)
> ...





Gabica said:


> agree with your fear of steroids just as with TR`s comment about vets often don`t treat the cause. I am the type who would turn all stones to find out the reason of the allergy before providing chemicals. You have couple of other options:
> 1. analyze what is in your raw feeding program, by any chance any of the ingredients? are you alternating proteins? chicken tends to cause flaky skin if you feed only / mostly that. Rabbit on the other hand is usually a very safe protein, so is ostrich, just to name a few.
> 2. Age: if i remember correctly, your Luna is not even 2 years old. In my experience they do not reach their full immune strength till about 2.5-3 years old. Are you providing any immune strengthening supplements (remember, allergy is the immune system`s response to something they cannot deal with)
> 3. Any patterns when she gets those symptoms? Any other chemicals she may be exposed to? (i have recently discovered afoxolaner intolerance with my boys, especially the younger one, switched to natural oil based tick and flea preventives, everyone is fine again.)
> ...


Great thanks, yep that's my attitude also (try and eliminate before going down a chemical route)
1. yes I have taken chicken out of the equation as someone mentioned that - i think that did make a difference
2. fascinating about the immune system point - yep she's 22 months now. so maybe some immune system strengthening could help...?
3. Cant see any patterns (that I am noticing)
4. Hmmm worth a thought 

Thanks for the reply - so helpful.


----------



## Jo&Luna (Jan 9, 2021)

texasred said:


> When we can't find the underlying cause, most vets just treat the symptoms.
> You might consider taking her to a dermatologist, and see if they will do allergy tests.
> One of mine has seasonal allergies, that affect her ears. I can't change the pollen in the air, so she take Zyrtec 4 months out of the year. If she needs something stronger, we book a appointment with her dermatologist.


Yes, agree on symptoms and vets rather than causes - will try a dermatologist (didn't even know you could do that for dogs!)

Thanks for the help - appreciate !


----------

